# sinun siettää olla...



## Leipurinen

Minä näin tämmöisen rakenteen eräässä lukemassani kirjassa. Luulen ymmartäväni sen tarkoituksta, jos vain asiayhteydestä, mutta en vain pysty keksimään sille englanninkielinen vastine (englanti on äidinkieleni). En ymmärrä miten se eroa rakenteista esim. 'Sinun pitää olla,' tai 'Sinun täytyy olla,' yms.

Olisko teillä ehdotuksia?


----------



## Hakro

Leipurinen said:


> Minä näin tämmöisen rakenteen eräässä lukemassani kirjassa. Luulen ymmartäväni sen tarkoituksta, jos vain asiayhteydestä, mutta en vain pysty keksimään sille englanninkielinen vastine (englanti on äidinkieleni). En ymmärrä miten se eroa rakenteista esim. 'Sinun pitää olla,' tai 'Sinun täytyy olla,' yms.
> 
> Olisko teillä ehdotuksia?


Ehdottamasi vastineet 'Sinun pitää olla,' tai 'Sinun täytyy olla' ovat varsin päteviä. 'Sinun sietää olla' on mielestäni ehkä hiukan lievempi ajatukseltaan. 
Jos 'siettää' on todella kirjoitettu kahdella t:llä, kyseessä on murresana, jolla voi olla yleiskielestä poikkava merkitys.


----------



## Leipurinen

Hakro said:


> Jos 'siettää' on todella kirjoitettu kahdella t:llä, kyseessä on murresana, jolla voi olla yleiskielestä poikkava merkitys.


¨

Kiitos vastauskesta. Ei sitä todella kirjoitettu kahdella t:llä. Minä kirjoitin sen tähän väärin. Onko sille kuitenkin hyvä englanninkielinen vastine kuten esim. 'You should be,' tai 'you ought to be?' Keksiikö joku paremman vastineen?


----------



## Hakro

Leipurinen said:


> ¨
> Onko sille kuitenkin hyvä englanninkielinen vastine kuten esim. 'You should be,' tai 'you ought to be?' Keksiikö joku paremman vastineen?


Minä kääntäisin sen 'You should be'.


----------



## Malakias

"Sietää" tarkoittaa yleensä "kestämistä" (kestää = endure), mutta tässä ilmauksessa se tarkoittaa "suvaitsemista" (suvaita = deign).
Ilmaus "sinun sietää olla" sisältää siis hienovaraisen kehoituksen olla olematta turhan ylimielinen, ja sitä käytetäänkin lievästi paheksuvissa yhteyksissä "sinun sietää olla kiitollinen" (you should be thankful), tai "sitä sinun sietäisi miettiä" (you should be thinking of that).
Same in english:
"Sietää" generally means "to endure", but in this form of expression it means "to deign". So, expression "sinun sietää olla" involves a subtle suggestion to not be too proud or arrogant, and therefore it is used in a context, which is slightly disapproving, like "you should be thankful" or "you should be thinking of that".


----------



## Leipurinen

Malakias said:


> "Sietää" tarkoittaa yleensä "kestämistä" (kestää = endure), mutta tässä ilmauksessa se tarkoittaa "suvaitsemista" (suvaita = deign).
> Ilmaus "sinun sietää olla" sisältää siis hienovaraisen kehoituksen olla olematta turhan ylimielinen, ja sitä käytetäänkin lievästi paheksuvissa yhteyksissä "sinun sietää olla kiitollinen" (you should be thankful), tai "sitä sinun sietäisi miettiä" (you should be thinking of that).



Kyseessä olevassa yhteydessä on kuitenkin toisin, ainakin oman ymmarrykseni mukaan: "Sinun sietäisi olla ylpeä siitä. Niin kunniakasta nimiä ei ole ihan jokaisella." Puhuja suorastaan kehottaa ylpeyteen, vaikka kuulija ei ollut pettynytkään omasta nimestään ensisijassa. Olisiko ilmauksessa toisia vivahteita tässä yhteydessä?


----------

